# Photographs by Andrea Raber



## MsRaber (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, this is my first attempt at creating a web site/page using html.  It is a work in progress, and I imagine will be changing frequently, as I am having a lot of fun with it, and hopefully will be putting more recent photos on if I ever get out and take some!!  Let me know what you think, sign my guestbook, if it is working.  Thanks!!!!!   

http://www.geocities.com/msraber2/


----------



## Darfion (Jul 7, 2003)

Just in case your guestbook isn't working here's what I put:
Nice shots. Your daughters beautiful and very photogenic. Keep up the good work.


----------

